# Official Survivor 2010 Thread *spoiler warnings*



## JudyH (Feb 11, 2010)

Good guys vs villans.  Looks to be a good season.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 11, 2010)

JudyH said:


> Good guys vs villans.  Looks to be a good season.




Thanks, Judy.  Not sure how I missed that.  TiVo is all set.   

Dave


----------



## LBTRS (Feb 12, 2010)

Started pretty good...can't wait to see what the story with Rob is next week. Didn't look good on the preview.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 12, 2010)

LBTRS said:


> Started pretty good...can't wait to see what the story with Rob is next week. Didn't look good on the preview.



My guess is dehydration.  He definitely didn't look right.  I don't like the guy, but I hope he's okay.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> My guess is dehydration.  He definitely didn't look right.  I don't like the guy, but I hope he's okay.



REALLLLLY excited for this season...finally got to watch the first episode.

totally looking forward to the villains time to turn on each other...that is just reality tv gold!


----------



## jamstew (Feb 16, 2010)

ARGHHHH! I was gone last week and never set the DVR.


----------



## Whirl (Feb 16, 2010)

jamstew said:


> ARGHHHH! I was gone last week and never set the DVR.



Orr provider, Comcast, has it ON DEMAND.  They are many weekly series that they routinely provide ON DEMAND and they play back with minimal commercials.


Maybe that is an option.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Whirl said:


> Orr provider, Comcast, has it ON DEMAND.  They are many weekly series that they routinely provide ON DEMAND and they play back with minimal commercials.
> 
> 
> Maybe that is an option.



can watch it on the website too  cbs.com/survivor i believe.


----------



## jamstew (Feb 16, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> can watch it on the website too  cbs.com/survivor i believe.



Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## Carta (Feb 16, 2010)

IMO, Rupert should have been kicked off... He's not the same Rupert.... It seems he lost confidence in himself.. He turned into a whiner, in just the first week..


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Carta said:


> IMO, Rupert should have been kicked off... He's not the same Rupert.... It seems he lost confidence in himself.. He turned into a whiner, in just the first week..



I was actually really suprised when it was mentioned that some of the members did it 10 years ago...its amazing how time flies!


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 16, 2010)

Carta said:


> IMO, Rupert should have been kicked off... He's not the same Rupert.... It seems he lost confidence in himself.. He turned into a whiner, in just the first week..



In some ways, as I watched the episode I felt the same way at first, but when they said his toe was broken in three places (!) - I give him a pass on sounding grumpy! No drugs (not even aspirin), trying to deal with that in an unsanitary situation, he gets nothing but respect from me.  

 - Remember that when they talk to the camera, they are alone and usually behave very differently around the other survivors, so he may not have seemed whiny 24/7 - just in the clips they used for the show...


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2010)

I must admit that I am really really enjoying watching the heroes team imploding after such a short time.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 19, 2010)

I have TW and have the DVR set up.  However I do have some issues with TW.  

1) Every season they rename the show, and TW shows it with a new name, so you have to set it up again so it will find the new season.  It just won't find "Survivor"

2) I set up the DVR to record New Shows only, but I find that sometimes TW forgots to put the new show as "NEW", so the DVR does not pick it up.  I would have missed yesterday's show if I did not notice that it was not listed as NEW.  I think I am just going to have to change the setup to "all shows" on that channels, so I won't have this issue again.

Does this happen with TiVo or with Comcast subsribers.  I am wondering it if TW to blame or the source of their Guide material.

I do not know what I would do now without a DVR, I seem to seldom watch TV when it is actually live, and watch it later to breeze past commercials.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I have TW and have the DVR set up.  However I do have some issues with TW.
> 
> 1) Every season they rename the show, and TW shows it with a new name, so you have to set it up again so it will find the new season.  It just won't find "Survivor"
> 
> ...



I had to go in and resetup the "series recording" for the new survivor season as well.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 19, 2010)

I seem to think that most of the "hero's" were not dinamically strong players.  Most got to where they were by sliding under the radar or aligning with a stronger player---think Amber.  Some didn't even do anything strategically either, they just were less obnoxious and so stuck around longer.  I can't think of too many that were leaders, except Stephanie, who I liked, and Tom, who I also like and he's smart to keep his mouth shut. I don't think hardly any of the Hero's had leadership roles in their previous shows.  One reason they can't come together as a group, no one's stepping up to the leadership plate.  JT could do it but he isn't, anyone else who tries is at risk for elimination.  Groups want a leader, they test them to see if they're trustworthy, if they're not, the group falls apart, if they are, they can form a working group and get something accomplished.  (my doctoral dissertation put to real life use! :whoopie: )


----------



## gloria (Feb 19, 2010)

JudyH said:


> I seem to think that most of the "hero's" were not dinamically strong players.  Most got to where they were by sliding under the radar or aligning with a stronger player---think Amber.  Some didn't even do anything strategically either, they just were less obnoxious and so stuck around longer.  I can't think of too many that were leaders, except Stephanie, who I liked, and Tom, who I also like and he's smart to keep his mouth shut. I don't think hardly any of the Hero's had leadership roles in their previous shows.  One reason they can't come together as a group, no one's stepping up to the leadership plate.  JT could do it but he isn't, anyone else who tries is at risk for elimination.  Groups want a leader, they test them to see if they're trustworthy, if they're not, the group falls apart, if they are, they can form a working group and get something accomplished.  (my doctoral dissertation put to real life use! :whoopie: )



interesting -- thanks for sharing this judy.....


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2010)

I think it's kind of a Survivor lesson that strong, visble leaders usually get voted off first.  Those who stick around are the ones who slide under the radar, or who dominate things so much (like Russell last season) that everyone else is afraid of them.  But even Russell had others gunning for him, and only his clever knack of finding idols saved him a few times, until the opposition had been voted out.

This time around, I think everyone is deliberately playing a "quiet" game, waiting for the more visible players to get voted out.  I think it's more about who can be the craftiest, by not standing out too much.

Despite myself, I'm liking this good guy/bad guy idea more and more.   

Dave


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 19, 2010)

I find myself rooting for the vilians.  I like Boston Rob and Russell although Boston Rob's drama was a little overplayed by him IMO.  Those 2 are probably both in the top 5 of best players ever in the game.

On the hero side I've always liked Cirie.  IMO, she's the best non-athletic player of all time.  Tom is from my hometown and I like his approach and how he does things.  Colby has definately lost a step or two in his athleticism.  I'm sooooo tired of Rupert.  I liked him during his first season, but now I would like to see him go.  Man, for a bunch of "heroes", that was one of the nastiest tribals I've seen in awhile.

It should be a good season.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 20, 2010)

I have not watched every season of Survivor and definitely have not watched the last few years.

I do plan on watching this season.  Looks good so far.


----------



## jamstew (Feb 20, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I have TW and have the DVR set up.  However I do have some issues with TW.
> 
> 1) Every season they rename the show, and TW shows it with a new name, so you have to set it up again so it will find the new season.  It just won't find "Survivor"



I have DirecTV and am in the same situation. It's *exactly* why I missed the first episode!


----------



## rosebud5 (Feb 28, 2010)

OK. The Olympics is over and now it's time to get back into this show. I really like the personal politics and and raw emotions that surfaced in the last couple weeks. It's amazing how you can get so sucked into this stuff and root for or against certain people. It's going to get uglier.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 5, 2010)

anyone elses dvr not record this last night?  it didnt even show up on my TV guide?   

thankfully its online here

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/video/


----------



## Luanne (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine recorded just fine.


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine recorded also.  Comcast cable service and Comcast DVR. I have it set to record the series so it records each week.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine worked normally.  And it was a great episode, too.  Another great blind side.   

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 5, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Mine worked normally.  And it was a great episode, too.  Another great blind side.
> 
> Dave



I agree.  The first of this season.


----------



## BevL (Mar 12, 2010)

Was anybody else absolutely awestruck at the stupidity of the Heroes last night?

Jeff Probst summed it up - probably one of the stupidest votes in Idol history.

And I'm still hoping Boston Rob and Russell team up on the Villians side - those two would run the game.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 12, 2010)

BevL said:


> Was anybody else absolutely awestruck at the stupidity of the Heroes last night?
> 
> Jeff Probst summed it up - probably one of the stupidest votes in Idol history.
> 
> And I'm still hoping Boston Rob and Russell team up on the Villians side - those two would run the game.




I think the Heroes figure Tom was expendable because he won his season.  That's their stupid assessment, I think.  And James isn't *that* good, even with two legs that work.

I think what is happening on the Heroes team is what happens in regular seasons of Survivor - the power players get kicked off early.  Tom was a power player.  And he's gone.  Colby is probably next.  And when the merge happens, the rest of the Heroes will go, one by one.  

After that, it'll be a feeding frenzy on the Villains team.  The stong guys will go first, and the last two standing will probably be Jerri and Sandra.  And since Jerri is such a sneak, Sandra will probably win.   

Dave


----------



## BevL (Mar 12, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> The stong guys will go first, and the last two standing will probably be Jerri and Sandra.  And since Jerri is such a sneak, Sandra will probably win.
> 
> Dave



I really hope you're wrong.  Sandra didn't deserve to win once, let alone another million.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2010)

BevL said:


> I really hope you're wrong.  Sandra didn't deserve to win once, let alone another million.



I hope I am, too.  I'd love to see Russell win.  He's a sneak, but you have to admire the guy's guts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 21, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I hope I am, too.  I'd love to see Russell win.  He's a sneak, but you have to admire the guy's guts.



heroes are definately wiping out their best players thats for sure!

me thinks james is really on the wrong team...cant wait till they switch things up or merge etc!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2010)

I *never* thought I'd ever say this, but I really hope Boston Rob takes it all this time. :ignore:


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 21, 2010)

When is it back on again? Everything was off last week for March Madness BB tourny.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> When is it back on again? Everything was off last week for March Madness BB tourny.



It's back on this week, but on Wednesday instead of Thursday.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 23, 2010)

Russell is so transparent, he fools no one. I was happy when he didn't win last season. Boston Rob will find a way to pull a fast one on him. I would luv to see Russell so confident in himself that he doesn't use the idol, then gets blind-sided. I would shout louder than I did when Cirie was voted out.


----------



## JanT (Mar 23, 2010)

Sandy,

Survivor is on a special night this week - tomorrow night - WEDNESDAY!  Luckily I caught that during the last episode or I would not have been a happy camper!

And I'm with the poster who said they'd like to see Boston Rob take the whole thing this time.  Russell really deserved to win last season but there were a bunch of bitter, dimwits on the jury who couldn't believe that the old boy from Texas outsmarted all of them.  If he wins this time, that would be great but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## BevL (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm still just hoping Boston Rob and Russell figure out they could run the game to the end if they could get past their egos - especially Russell.


----------



## sstamm (Mar 24, 2010)

How about that tribal council tonight??!!!


----------



## JanT (Mar 24, 2010)

sstamm,

Priceless Tribal Council tonight!!!  The look on the one Villian's face was hilarious.  I loved it!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2010)

"What Just Happened????"

hahahahah...I LOVE RUSSELL!!


----------



## JanT (Mar 24, 2010)

Seriously, I'm still laughing!!!  In fact, I am getting ready to watch TC again (we have both East Coast and West Coast feeds on our satellite) just so I can see their shocked faces!!  Russell is THE best player EVER on Survivor.  I have watched every episode of every season except for the two I missed because I was flying back East and because I messed up the time difference when I was in the Midwest.  I'm telling you - the guy is amazing!!  But, I will guarantee you that should he make it to the final two again, he will never win.  People are just way too jealous of his ability to beat them like a drum.


----------



## sstamm (Mar 24, 2010)

Much as I have despised him even as I admired him, I must now finally admit that I think Russell is the best player to ever play the game. :ignore:


----------



## myip (Mar 25, 2010)

who else votes Tyson off --> Russell, Paravti and who?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2010)

myip said:


> who else votes Tyson off --> Russell, Paravti and who?



I think it was the other dark-haired girl.  Danielle?

Dave

P.S.  Have to say, it was classic Survivor blind-side time.  I love it when smug people get slapped down.  Tonight it was the right choice on both sides.


----------



## BevL (Mar 25, 2010)

Both TC's were great.  James was really annoying, so I'm glad Colby is hanging on.  And Amanda's doe-eyed pouty look is just annoying.

Tyson cutting his own throat and Boston Rob's, "What the heck happened here" look was great.

I just hope they get that immunity idol back into play so Russell can find it again.


----------



## BevL (Mar 25, 2010)

The date for the finale was announced in Jeff Probst's blog - May 17th.


----------



## JanT (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes, it was Danielle that voted for Tyson.  I have never been able to stand Tyson (although he was pretty strong physically which always surprised me), so I was thrilled to see him make the move that sent him packing.  What a great tribal!!  Can't wait for next week to see how Boston Rob tries to get rid of Russell again - because you know it's going to happen.  Rob hasn't figured out that he would be better off joining forces with Russell before Russell manages to get rid of him!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyson is an idiot.  And his remark at the end about still being pretty awesome!!!!  I said back "No, you're an idiot".


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 2, 2010)

rosebud5 said:


> Russell is so transparent, he fools no one. I was happy when he didn't win last season. Boston Rob will find a way to pull a fast one on him. I would luv to see Russell so confident in himself that he doesn't use the idol, then gets blind-sided. I would shout louder than I did when Cirie was voted out.



Russell is transparent only when he's privately talking to the camera.  He's certainly fooled a lot of players during his 1.5 seasons so far.  Last season he went into the merge down in numbers I think 7-3 and he manger to eliminate the 7 to get his 3 to the final only to be robbed by a petty jury vote that hapenns every now and then.  The move he pulled last week with the hidden immunity idol and talking Tyson into essentially hanging himself was classic and one of the all time best tribals.  Jeff probst said tonight that last weeks tribal was the boldest move he's seen in 20 years, and that's against all star quality players.

Boston Rob was actually my second favorite player and one of my all time favorites and I didn't want to see him go.  It's hard to have 2 such strong alpha males together and unfortunately for Rob he just happenned to square off against probably the greatest strategic player in survivor history.  

I would've never thought he could persuade Jerri to join the same side as Pavarti, but he did.  I thought coach would've been the one to gravitate towards Russell especially after Russell's speach to him at the last tribal.  Coach is one of my all time least favorite players and I'm tired of all his man crushes.


----------



## BevL (Apr 2, 2010)

My hope that Rob and Russell would see the advantage of an alliance is dead.  Russell deserves to win but probably won't - saying things like "One of these two deserve to go" in front of Sandra and Courtenay is what killed him last time - no clue about the social side of the game.

And I actually kind of am getting to like Coach - the poor man just wants to be loved - LOL!!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 2, 2010)

BevL said:


> Russell deserves to win but probably won't - saying things like "One of these two deserve to go" in front of Sandra and Courtenay is what killed him last time - no clue about the social side of the game.



My wife and I replayed that scene about 5 times.  It was one of the funniest scenes we've ever seen and we were both in tears.

That's one of the things I kinda like about him.  In front of the jury last season he was probably the most honest person ever in front of a jury.  He basically said yeah I did this and that and that's why I'm here in the final.  I can't stand finalists who tell the jury how they played an honest game and blah blah blah.  Instead, that jury went the petty way and voted against him.  If I was on that jury I may be pissed off that I got outplayed by him, but I really would've given him my vote.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 3, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> My wife and I replayed that scene about 5 times.  It was one of the funniest scenes we've ever seen and we were both in tears.
> 
> That's one of the things I kinda like about him.  In front of the jury last season he was probably the most honest person ever in front of a jury.  He basically said yeah I did this and that and that's why I'm here in the final.  I can't stand finalists who tell the jury how they played an honest game and blah blah blah.  Instead, that jury went the petty way and voted against him.  If I was on that jury I may be pissed off that I got outplayed by him, but I really would've given him my vote.



I dont see it hurting russell at all for now, as i imagine courtney and sandra are easily the next to go on the villains side....and they know it!


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 3, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Russell is transparent only when he's privately talking to the camera.  He's certainly fooled a lot of players during his 1.5 seasons so far.  Last season he went into the merge down in numbers I think 7-3 and he manger to eliminate the 7 to get his 3 to the final only to be robbed by a petty jury vote that hapenns every now and then.  The move he pulled last week with the hidden immunity idol and talking Tyson into essentially hanging himself was classic and one of the all time best tribals.  Jeff probst said tonight that last weeks tribal was the boldest move he's seen in 20 years, and that's against all star quality players.
> 
> Boston Rob was actually my second favorite player and one of my all time favorites and I didn't want to see him go.  It's hard to have 2 such strong alpha males together and unfortunately for Rob he just happenned to square off against probably the greatest strategic player in survivor history.
> 
> I would've never thought he could persuade Jerri to join the same side as Pavarti, but he did.  I thought coach would've been the one to gravitate towards Russell especially after Russell's speach to him at the last tribal.  Coach is one of my all time least favorite players and I'm tired of all his man crushes.



Oh, I love it! Coach's man crushes (!) He annoyed me the first time he played and is still doing so. HIs pathetic writing down Courtney to keep his "honor" almost had me going for another crazy blind-side, except that Jerry is strongly in Russell's camp now. 

But what if:

.... Coach AND Jerry had both written down Courtney, it would have caused a tie between Rob and Russell - and then Courtney would have gone home with the next highest number of votes! That would have been a master move, and would've completely flummoxed BOTH Rob and Russell. It would also have gotten what Coach wanted - getting rid of a weak player....Guess I should be playing:rofl:


----------



## JanT (Apr 3, 2010)

Scrapngen,

Actually had there been a tie Courtney would not have gone home with the next highest number of votes.  There would have been a revote.  If there was a tie again I think they now do some sort of tiebreaker challenge.  

Regardless, I'm telling you - Russell is the BEST player EVER of Survivor.  If he gets down to the final two this time and doesn't win again, CBS and Mark Burnett should give him a million and crown him the Survivor King (up to this point, of course).  The guy is brilliant at this game.  Makes me wish I was out there with him.  I'd bond with him from the beginning, make sure I didn't tick him off at some point, and ride his coattails all the way to the end.  Then I'd tell the jury to give him the million because he deserved it!!!


----------



## RichM (Apr 3, 2010)

I wish the judge would've let Richard Hatch leave the country to compete in Heroes vs. Villains.  Hatch, Russell and Rob together would've been priceless.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 4, 2010)

RichM said:


> I wish the judge would've let Richard Hatch leave the country to compete in Heroes vs. Villains.  Hatch, Russell and Rob together would've been priceless.
> 
> 
> ___________________
> ...



I sometimes think Hatch is overrated. He should get full credit for "alliances" but didn't do much on his return trip...Of course, maybe that first season was so long ago that I didn't fully appreciate his schemings


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 4, 2010)

JanT said:


> Scrapngen,
> 
> Actually had there been a tie Courtney would not have gone home with the next highest number of votes.  There would have been a revote.  If there was a tie again I think they now do some sort of tiebreaker challenge.
> 
> Regardless, I'm telling you - Russell is the BEST player EVER of Survivor.  If he gets down to the final two this time and doesn't win again, CBS and Mark Burnett should give him a million and crown him the Survivor King (up to this point, of course).  The guy is brilliant at this game.  Makes me wish I was out there with him.  I'd bond with him from the beginning, make sure I didn't tick him off at some point, and ride his coattails all the way to the end.  Then I'd tell the jury to give him the million because he deserved it!!!



I'm thinking that the only time they use a tiebreaker/revote is when there are no additional votes cast. ie. 6 players and a 3-3 tie. I think there has been a time when the top two vote getters were tied so the next player with votes went home, just can't pin down when it was


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 4, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> I'm thinking that the only time they use a tiebreaker/revote is when there are no additional votes cast. ie. 6 players and a 3-3 tie. I think there has been a time when the top two vote getters were tied so the next player with votes went home, just can't pin down when it was



the tiebreaker rules had always baffled me...unless they have changed...the two people who got the most votes DONT get to vote again...and the remaining people who voted...all vote again to see if they can break the tie.

if its not broken in the next vote, dont they go to those silly rocks?  and whoever draws the off color rock gets kicked off.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 4, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> the tiebreaker rules had always baffled me...unless they have changed...the two people who got the most votes DONT get to vote again...and the remaining people who voted...all vote again to see if they can break the tie.
> 
> if its not broken in the next vote, dont they go to those silly rocks?  and whoever draws the off color rock gets kicked off.



They've also gone to a firemaking challenge a couple of times to break the tie.  I think the colored rocks only were used once (at least in my memory).


----------



## kwilson (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm predicting Parvati gets the girls together and dumps Russel at the first opportunity.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2010)

kwilson said:


> I'm predicting Parvati gets the girls together and dumps Russel at the first opportunity.



they cant afford to do that before the merge though.


----------



## jlr10 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe I am naive but I don't think Russel is the best player ever.  If he was he would have won.  He may have outplayrf and outlasted but he did it in such a way as to make people hate him so much they wouldn't vote for him.  People hated Richard Hatch too.  Luckily for him he had Kelly with him who people liked even less, and Sue Hawk to drive that point home.

If Russell was the best player ever he would have taken some even more annoying than he was to the final vote last season.  Instead he took Natalie who hadn't really ticked off anyone and then expected to throw her under the bus on the 'she road my coat tails' defense.  It was someone on the jury (I don't remember who) who said it best.  She may not have played a vicious game like Russell but riding his coat tails was her game and got her where she was - there for the final vote, and ultimate win.  So shouldn't she really be the best player ever?  She certainly was last season.

On top of that Russell pouts and almost crys because he is the best player ever and should have won?  He wasn't robbed, he just played a pure strategic game, and forgets it is also a social game.  He may not like it, but it is a social game.  Was the jury petty?  Maybe but that is the social part of the game, anticipating how they will react.  He was wrong, and he lost.  Therefore he can't be the best player ever because he was beaten.  

The best player ever, as much as I hate to admit it, is Richard Hatch.  He was the one who first figured out alliances could rig the voting.  He didn't have anyone giving him any clues and he landed on that island with his game plan all formed, and rode it all the way to the end where he WON. Yep.  Best player ever.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 5, 2010)

jlr10 said:


> The best player ever, as much as I hate to admit it, is Richard Hatch.  He was the one who first figured out alliances could rig the voting.  He didn't have anyone giving him any clues and he landed on that island with his game plan all formed, and rode it all the way to the end where he WON. Yep.  Best player ever.




Not to take anything away from Richard Hatch, but the game is different now than it was when he played it.  (It's even different than when Boston Rob was on the show the first time.)  When Hatch was on the show, people reluctantly voted for him because he'd outwitted them, and they knew it.  With Russell, they had three people to choose from, and they voted for Natalie mainly because they didn't want to vote for Russell.  She didn't win by her game play as much as she won because the jury was a bunch of sore losers.  

I think Russell may be the most strategic player ever, but as you say, if he was the "best" player ever, he'd have won the game, in spite of the pettiness on the jury.  I wonder how it'll play out this time around?

Dave


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 9, 2010)

Another great Survivor season!  I love this show!

Tonight confused me a little bit with the editing CBS did.  They showed Danielle screaming not to vote Coach off and begging for Courtney to go.  Then in the final vote Danielle voted for Coach which turned out to be decisive - go figure?

Sandra's smarts showed up tonight and we saw why she won this game.  She has a good read on Russell and Sandra was the real reason Coach got the ax tonight.

Did you see the preview for next weeks show?  It appears that the heroes might give Russell their hidden immunity idol thinking that Russell is going to get the ax from an all girls villain alliance and that they can "blindside" one of the villain girls.  That would be freakin awesome!

My favorite players left are mostly villains and the one hero I like (JT) probably also belongs on the villains tribe.  Out of the players left that I like the best, my order would go:

1. Russell
2. Pravarti
3. Sandra
4. JT
5. Danielle


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 9, 2010)

I think Sandra and Cirie on the same tribe would've been extremely interesting. Both of them are not particularly physical, but very savvy at reading other people and hanging around under the radar. Sandra sure read Russell right, and Courtney is great at riding coattails (the only reason I can think of that she stayed around in her own season, and is still alive in this one) Don't like either one of them, though.

Not really sure who I'm rooting for, but it is a great season!


----------



## BevL (Apr 9, 2010)

The end was kind of confusing as they never really showed what caused the split between Russell, Parvarti and Danielle, with Russell voting Courtenay and the girls voting Coach.

And I agree that Sandra may be making her move.  She is still my least favourite player out there - couldn't figure out why she won the first time and the whole "non-game" strategy is just plain boring to watch.

For sure they'll merge next week, don't you think?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope they don't merge next week.  I'd love to see the villians continue to self destruct.  And while Russell may be a brillient player I still cannot stand him.  I think he's a disgusting little man.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 9, 2010)

BevL said:


> The end was kind of confusing as they never really showed what caused the split between Russell, Parvarti and Danielle, with Russell voting Courtenay and the girls voting Coach.
> 
> And I agree that Sandra may be making her move.  She is still my least favourite player out there - couldn't figure out why she won the first time and the whole "non-game" strategy is just plain boring to watch.
> 
> For sure they'll merge next week, don't you think?



I kinda took it as Russell thinking farther out.   Coach is the 1st jury member, Russell can now come back and say(if he makes it all the way)  I was truthful with you, I didn't vote you out, the women did.

As much I dislike Russell, he makes for good tv.   you gotta love that he is "in it to win it" no holds bar.  And I have never been a fan of "Boston Rob" so he earns a "atta boy" from me from last week.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2010)

If you haven't read them already, go find and read Jeff Probst's blogs for the show.  Hysterical.  

Another thought about Russell, is he really so stupid, gullible, egomaniac or whatever, that he changes his mind based on what one person tells him (Sandra telling him Coach wanted him out)?  Or is there a lot we're not seeing?  I read somewhere that he voted for Courtney (and if you noticed he put his name Hantz under the vote) so Coach, as the first jury member, would know Russell hadn't voted for him.  But why Danielle voted for Coach is still unknown.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 9, 2010)

kinda suprised at the votes myself.

good move for russell though, as he knows he has no shot of being voted off next over sandra or courtney should the villains have to go to tribal yet again.


----------



## Blues (Apr 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> If you haven't read them already, go find and read Jeff Probst's blogs for the show.  Hysterical.



Where do I find Jeff's blog?  I looked around the CBS Survivor site, and don't see it.  Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 9, 2010)

Blues said:


> Where do I find Jeff's blog?  I looked around the CBS Survivor site, and don't see it.  Thanks.
> 
> -Bob



this was the one i found

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/04/09/jeff-probst-survivor-heroes-vs-villains-ep-8/


----------



## BevL (Apr 9, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> this was the one i found
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/04/09/jeff-probst-survivor-heroes-vs-villains-ep-8/




Yep, that's my Friday morning must read.  It's usually pretty interesting for diehard Survivor fans.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> this was the one i found
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/04/09/jeff-probst-survivor-heroes-vs-villains-ep-8/



That's the one I read as well. If I don't find it posted on another site I go to I'll just google for it.

Also, it will now be time for the voted off contestants to go to the Ponderosa.  Those videos can be pretty funny as well.  I wonder what Coach's reaction is going to be.

The link to Ponderosa is on the cbs Survivor website.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> That's the one I read as well. If I don't find it posted on another site I go to I'll just google for it.
> 
> Also, it will now be time for the voted off contestants to go to the Ponderosa.  Those videos can be pretty funny as well.  I wonder what Coach's reaction is going to be.
> 
> The link to Ponderosa is on the cbs Survivor website.



Coach is such a fruitloop.  I cannot possibly imagine how anyone can carry on a conversation with him and not just bust out laughing.

I can only hope hes truly the worlds largest ham on TV.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> Coach is such a fruitloop.  I cannot possibly imagine how anyone can carry on a conversation with him and not just bust out laughing.
> 
> I can only hope hes truly the worlds largest ham on TV.



I agree, but I think he's an "honest" fruitloop.  What I mean is, I really think he's sincere in what he believes.  Maybe that makes him a dillusional fruitloop. :hysterical:

I don't think he was a strategic player at all.  I think he only got as far as he did on either of the seasons he participated in because he was a fairly physical player and was kept around for the challenges.  When he was no longer needed, out he went.


----------



## BevL (Apr 9, 2010)

To me, the real Coach was the guy crying to Tyson about everybody being mean to him.  I think he really believes this dragonslayer stuff and living the honourable life.  His mancrush on Boston Rob was hilarious.

He really was out of his element on Survivor.  That being said, I'm not really sure where a guy like that fits in in the real world either.  Makes for good TV though.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2010)

BevL said:


> To me, the real Coach was the guy crying to Tyson about everybody being mean to him.  I think he really believes this dragonslayer stuff and living the honourable life.  His mancrush on Boston Rob was hilarious.
> 
> He really was out of his element on Survivor.  That being said, I'm not really sure where a guy like that fits in in the real world either.  Makes for good TV though.



I just can't picture him as a girls' soccer coach.  I don't think I'd want him coaching my dds.    :hysterical:

I'm trying to remember back to the last season he was on, and I for some reason I'm thinking I remember at the finale him having a girlfriend in the audience.  Maybe I'm hallucinating.


----------



## BevL (Apr 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I just can't picture him as a girls' soccer coach.  I don't think I'd want him coaching my dds.    :hysterical:
> 
> I'm trying to remember back to the last season he was on, and I for some reason I'm thinking I remember at the finale him having a girlfriend in the audience.  Maybe I'm hallucinating.



Nope, there was a girlfriend.  She said he was a much different person than he was portrayed on the show.  She looked pretty normal.

I wonder what she will think of his obvious infatuation with Jerri, if they're still together  And Russell's wife about flirty little Parvati.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I just can't picture him as a girls' soccer coach.  I don't think I'd want him coaching my dds.    :hysterical:
> 
> I'm trying to remember back to the last season he was on, and I for some reason I'm thinking I remember at the finale him having a girlfriend in the audience.  Maybe I'm hallucinating.



I think you're right, because I remember thinking what kind of girl would have Coach for a boyfriend??? I think he is sincere as well, but out there...


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 9, 2010)

As I recall, Russell's wife looked like a trophy wife, so I doubt he cares much what she thinks about Parvati...


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> As I recall, Russell's wife looked like a trophy wife, so I doubt he cares much what she thinks about Parvati...



Remember, Russell is supposedly already a millionaire (at least) so maybe his wife doesn't care.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Remember, Russell is supposedly already a millionaire (at least) so maybe his wife doesn't care.



Yeah, there's that, too! After all, she has to put up w/him for some reason...


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 9, 2010)

As for the vote last night, didn't I see footage of Coach talking about voting out Russell, shown before Sandra told Russell what Coach was supposedly up to?  That seemed like the inspiration for Sandra to tell Russell that, and use it to push Russell like she did.  Then, later on, to hear Sandra say she made up the Coach stuff seemed confusing.  I've already deleted the recording off my TiVo, so I can't go back and watch it.   

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> As for the vote last night, didn't I see footage of Coach talking about voting out Russell, shown before Sandra told Russell what Coach was supposedly up to?  That seemed like the inspiration for Sandra to tell Russell that, and use it to push Russell like she did.  Then, later on, to hear Sandra say she made up the Coach stuff seemed confusing.  I've already deleted the recording off my TiVo, so I can't go back and watch it.
> 
> Dave



I don't know.  Coach was pretty consistant in thinking that Courtney should be the one to go.  However, I still want to know what the *heck* he was thinking in having Sandra and Courtney sit out during the reward challenge.  That pretty much doomed them during the immunity challenge.  I read a review somewhere (maybe in Jeff's blog?) that said the villians have no leader now that Boston Rob is gone.  Russell may be crafty, but he's no leader.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I don't know.  Coach was pretty consistant in thinking that Courtney should be the one to go.  However, I still want to know what the *heck* he was thinking in having Sandra and Courtney sit out during the reward challenge.



I'm remembering Coach saying he was "coming into his own" (complete with scrawny muscle flexing) because everyone else was hungry, but then he later said he really wanted to eat the feast.  He's a man of conflicting moods, I think, who needs to spend a bit more time on the Psychiatrist's couch, and less time in his own fantasy-world head.

Maybe he learned that dodging spears during that three-day canoe chase down the Amazon...  LOL!  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 9, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I agree, but I think he's an "honest" fruitloop. What I mean is, I really think he's sincere in what he believes. Maybe that makes him a dillusional fruitloop. :hysterical:
> 
> I don't think he was a strategic player at all. I think he only got as far as he did on either of the seasons he participated in because he was a fairly physical player and was kept around for the challenges. When he was no longer needed, out he went.


 
Coach is delusional in practically everything he says.  The thing I couldn't stand about him is CBS would always show footage of him (in both his seasons) making deals and shaking hands saying he's going to do this and that.  You then see him crying how he's the only one playing an honest game and blah blah blah.

That's what I really like about Russell.  He's playing the game hard and well and in front of last seasons jury he was probably the most "honest" finalist to their questions that there ever was.  Those petty pukes couldn't take his honesty, but he was honest.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 9, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> this was the one i found
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/04/09/jeff-probst-survivor-heroes-vs-villains-ep-8/


 

I'd love to know when Probst writes his blog?  Does he write it soon after they film each episode or does he write it now in real time after the episode airs.  Remember, he knows how everything plays out and if he writes the blog around the time the episode airs then there's a real possibility he can be quietly giving away what might happen next.


----------



## BevL (Apr 9, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I'd love to know when Probst writes his blog?  Does he write it soon after they film each episode or does he write it now in real time after the episode airs.  Remember, he knows how everything plays out and if he writes the blog around the time the episode airs then there's a real possibility he can be quietly giving away what might happen next.



Hard to tell.  I'd think it has to pass the CBS exec/legal department muster but he seems to kind of tap into what the fans are saying.  I'd be surprised if he dashed it off last night like he alludes to, but I think it's written as the show progresses on the air.

And it was Jeff who said that the Villains have no leader with Rob gone.

Also, because I am trying to avoid working today, I read one of the exit interviews with Coach where he said it was a bonus to be stranded with someone you felt a romantic interest in (Jerri) and that he was looking foward to seeing her at the reunion show to see if they could get together.  So sounds like the old girlfriend is history.


----------



## jlr10 (Apr 10, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> As for the vote last night, didn't I see footage of Coach talking about voting out Russell, shown before Sandra told Russell what Coach was supposedly up to?  That seemed like the inspiration for Sandra to tell Russell that, and use it to push Russell like she did.  Then, later on, to hear Sandra say she made up the Coach stuff seemed confusing.  I've already deleted the recording off my TiVo, so I can't go back and watch it.
> 
> Dave



Coach didn't say he wanted to vote out Russell.  Courtney and Sandra were talking and Sandra said that if Russell thinks someone is gunning for him Russell would take them out.  So she was going to tell Russell that Coach wanted to vote him out. She did, and Russell fell for it hook, line, and sinker.  She played him, and he didn't even realize it, because he is so self centered he thinks he is calling all the shots.  She's got his number. It will be interesting if she can pull it off again.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 10, 2010)

jlr10 said:


> Coach didn't say he wanted to vote out Russell.  Courtney and Sandra were talking and Sandra said that if Russell thinks someone is gunning for him Russell would take them out.  So she was going to tell Russell that Coach wanted to vote him out. She did, and Russell fell for it hook, line, and sinker.  She played him, and he didn't even realize it, because he is so self centered he thinks he is calling all the shots.  She's got his number. It will be interesting if she can pull it off again.



Yep.  I totally agree.  But I thought I saw Coach talking about voting Russell out before that part.  I may be mistaken.  Whenever Coach was on the screen I felt my vision getting a little blurry...  

Dave


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 10, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Yep.  I totally agree.  But I thought I saw Coach talking about voting Russell out before that part.  I may be mistaken.  Whenever Coach was on the screen I felt my vision getting a little blurry...
> 
> Dave




He did.  Right after the Boston Rob tribal he was talking to Jerri on the beach and asked her if she wanted to make a bold move and go after Russell.  Jerri said lets just see how things play out.

CBS's editing on this past episode wasn't too good IMO, but maybe they intentionally did that.

BTW, for those of you wondering about Russell, he's married with 4 children and I've attached a picture of him and his family.

This is a good video of an interview with him after last season.  I like the part at around the 2:10 mark where he says he doesn't have hard feeling for anybody b/c he's real to the game and when it's over, it's over.  I believe that about him and I just think he's a hard charging player who's excellent at playing the game, but in the end he realizes it for what it is - a game.  I really don't believe that for most players in these late seasons (early seasons you probably could) that you can make a direct translation to how somebody is in the game to how they are in real life.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VdoaMXw7oQ

Here's a video of him with his daughter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN18MrVwr3g


----------



## BevL (Apr 30, 2010)

My respect for Sandra is rising.  For somebody who seemed pretty much doomed, she's come along quite well.  Parvati is also very intuitive.  Russell is coming unravelled as his minions are revolting.

I could actually stand to see Sandra go quite a bit further, and that's something I never would have thought I'd say.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2010)

BevL said:


> My respect for Sandra is rising.  For somebody who seemed pretty much doomed, she's come along quite well.  Parvati is also very intuitive.  Russell is coming unravelled as his minions are revolting.
> 
> I could actually stand to see Sandra go quite a bit further, and that's something I never would have thought I'd say.



yea, first mistake russell has made in the game sofar (other than his ending speech last year)...

although, it does seem that every week they try to edit the show to make it look like russell is going home.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 30, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> yea, first mistake russell has made in the game sofar (other than his ending speech last year)...
> 
> although, it does seem that every week they try to edit the show to make it look like russell is going home.



I agree.  They know Russell is their most polarizing personality and they hype it up each week to make it seem like he's going to get the ax.  The editing this season has been very selective.  Did you notice that Sandra voted for Amanda.

That being said I do think Russell is in trouble.  His ego has grown with his success and b/c of that he's underestmated some people - especially Sandra.  Sandra and pravarti won for a reason.  They weren't coat tail winners and are excellent players.  I still think Russell is the greatest player in survivor history, but he's gonna have a ton of trouble getting through this all star field.

I really want one of the villains to win!  Colby was pathetic with that clue by just sitting on the bed.  At the very least he should've made everybody share it.  Letting danielle walk away with the clue to herself when the villains just nailed you in the last tribal to take the lead is just plain stupid IMO.


----------



## BevL (Apr 30, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I agree.  They know Russell is their most polarizing personality and they hype it up each week to make it seem like he's going to get the ax.  The editing this season has been very selective.  Did you notice that Sandra voted for Amanda.
> 
> That being said I do think Russell is in trouble.  His ego has grown with his success and b/c of that he's underestmated some people - especially Sandra.  Sandra and pravarti won for a reason.  They weren't coat tail winners and are excellent players.  I still think Russell is the greatest player in survivor history, but he's gonna have a ton of trouble getting through this all star field.
> 
> I really want one of the villains to win!  Colby was pathetic with that clue by just sitting on the bed.  At the very least he should've made everybody share it.  Letting danielle walk away with the clue to herself when the villains just nailed you in the last tribal to take the lead is just plain stupid IMO.



I agree that Colby has thrown in the towel - again.  He just looks like he has mentally checked out completely.  And I couldn't understand either why he backed up Danielle and why Amanda just gave in like that.  Danielle dropped it on the floor.  It wasn't like Amanda tackled her and physically removed it from her person.  It was still anybody's clue at that point.

And part of my increasing respect for Sandra is that she realized that her plan to switch sides was not going to work because she basically knew Candace was going to flip, so she went with a plan to keep her moving forward.  If Russell gets a mad on for Parvati and Danielle, he may try to move over to an alliance with Sandra and Candace.  

But I can't see any of the heroes, at this stage, being in the final two or three unless they start an immunity run.

You can tell I've spent way too much time thinking about this this morning.  Off to read Jeff's blog.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2010)

talk about a game changer tonight!  wow!


----------



## DaveNV (May 7, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> talk about a game changer tonight!  wow!



I thought it was great!  Two sneaky weasels went out the door.  (I wonder if they sell timeshares?)  The stakes will definitely be tighter without them.

Now I wonder about next week.  The previews showed Russell in cahoots with Rupert and Colby.  That's a deal made in snake oil, for sure.  I don't know what's worse - RUpert's self righteousness or Russell egotistical paranoia.

Either way, you know where I'll be next Thursday night!   

Dave


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 7, 2010)

Ugh, I've really grown sick of Colby.  Talk about throwing in the towel and continuing to get lucky.  He gave up tonight in the first challenge for food even though he knew he was in serious jeopardy.  That was pathetic!  At least Rupert came up with the rock in his pocket idea which was the best move I've ever seen Rupert make.

Russell is getting very paranoid now.  I think he sensed that Danielle and Pravarti were going to turn on him soon.  I think he was probably ultimately right in that assumption.  However, he got his hand caught in the cookie jar when Pravarti talked to Danielle and now he's really pissed off with Pravarti and I think that alliance is dead.  We're heading for another great struggle like Boston Rob vs. Russell b/c now IMO it's going to be Russell vs. Pravarti and one of them will be going home probably next.

I think Jerri is more loyal to Russell then Pravarti and Russell will try to get a foursome together of him, Colby, Rupert and Jerri to take out Pravarti.  It will be fun to see if it works.

I'm curious to see how Sandra plays her hidden immunity idol.  Sandra is sneaky good and if anybody is going to take down Russell I bet she will play a very key role in that.

BTW, if Russell does make it to the finals I don't think he has a chance in hell of winning it all.  I've been watching the Ponderosa stuff and they all hate Russell.  Hopefully they will realize it's just a game and they just got outplayed.  I think JT's the most likely to realize that.

One thing is for sure at this point - it would be the crime of the century if Colby ends up winning this thing!


----------



## JanT (May 7, 2010)

I agree with you about Colby.  He has been a *huge* disappointment this season.  Certainly not the Colby that played previously.  Even Jeff Probst in his blog said a couple of times that Colby has turned out to be a disappointment.  Guess the "Bromance" is over, i.e., they were good friends for several years but that has cooled apparently based on what Jeff said.  Giving up at the immunity challenge immediately when you *know* you could be going home?  Crazy!!!

Sandra is sly like a fox.  I absolutely cannot stand her and couldn't the other time she played.  She shouldn't have won previously and I sure as heck hope she doesn't win this time.  But, I'll guarantee you, she'll never tell anyone she has the HII (and why would she or anyone for that matter?) and she will use that thing at the most crucial time and work her way right into the final two or three - depends on which way they go this time.  They are totally ignoring her as no threat whatsoever and that is dumb, dumb, dumb.  There is a reason she's on the villian's.  They've forgotten that.

Russell.....man the guy has got some large kahunas (sp?).  Talking to Parvati, then talking to Danielle, and then when he got caught he had no problem bold-face lying at Tribal to cover his tracks.  And he did it quite convincingly since Danielle is now at Ponderosa.  He is ruthless, I will say that.  I'm still rooting for him actually but I have no illusions that if he gets to the end he'll win.  He won't.  People just absolutely dislike him and will not give him credit for the fact that he is one of the greatest, if not *the* greatest player ever to play Survivor.  The last time the jury was absolutely jealous of his game and refused to reward him.  This time he's been much more bold and confrontational - to the point of really alienating people.   The guy was made for this game.  People playing out there have to remember - this is a game!!!  It's outwit, outlast, outplay!!  He's done it all, both times.  He'll never win but he should.  Just because he's a rearend doesn't mean he doesn't deserve the million.  JMHO, of course.   

It will definitely be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Luanne (May 7, 2010)

While I was watching the previews I was thinking that I sure hope Colby and Rupert don't fall for Russell's line of cr#p, but then I got to thinking that it would probably be smart for someone to want to take Russell to the final two.  As has been pointed out, probably no one would want to award him the million dollars and the title.  I think it really might be true justice for him to get to the final two, again, and lose, again. :hysterical:   And I'm really admiring Sandra.  I knew she won in her season, but I didn't remember her being so sneaky.  I wouldn't mind seeing her win again.


----------



## DaveNV (May 7, 2010)

JanT said:


> Russell.....man the guy has got some large kahunas (sp?).



A kahuna is a Hawaiian holy man.  

I think the word you're looking for is "cojones."  Spanish.  And it has a very dfferent meaning.  But you're right - Russell's are HUGE.  

Dave


----------



## JanT (May 7, 2010)

BMWGuy,

Oh geez!!!  What a stupid mistake on my part!!  I'm LMAO though at the error.  :hysterical:  Yes, the word is "cojones."


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2010)

geez, with all the drama built up for last night...compared to last week..this one was kind of a snoozer!


----------



## DaveNV (May 14, 2010)

I agree.  I expected a men vs. women thing that never quite materialized.  And other than Sandra playing her idol (which didn't seem to surprise anyone) the final vote was Sandra 2, Rupert 4.  So he was a dead man walking anyway.  His angry, baleful stare at Russell at the end was hysterical - like he expected a different result?  Sorry, but I think Rupert is getting cranky in his old age.  He needs to join Boston Rob in the "this game isn't the same" crying section.

And what the heck is up with Colby?  He used to be a decent, competitive guy, who could actually win something.  This time around, he's a boring failure on all sides.  Sorry, but time for him to go home, too.  That way the Villains can duke it out for the win.  At least they're actively playing the game.

And did I catch that the finale is this coming Sunday?  Can't say it's coming too soon.  I'm about done with this season.  :zzz: 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2010)

Sour grapes at the end "I dont need to win this game to know im a winner"

yea...ok....why did you bother playing again then?


I think russell is safe at this point to the end because IMO....EVERYONE hates him...and feels that he has about as little chance of getting the majority of the vote in the end as the log he sits on.

He's had a hand in putting every one of the jury members where they are, and even his own teammates left hate him...or fear him.

Going to end up just like last year me thinks.

edited to add jeff probst's blog comments on this...found them spot on



> RUSSELL: Could become first time back-to-back loser.  He’s that good and that despised.  For Russell to win it will take a jury that appreciates great game play and let’s go of the social, which Russell simply doesn’t have.  One thing is for sure, he won’t have JT’s vote.  Probably won’t have Rupert’s either.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> I think russell is safe at this point to the end because IMO....EVERYONE hates him...and feels that he has about as little chance of getting the majority of the vote in the end as the log he sits on.
> 
> He's had a hand in putting every one of the jury members where they are, and even his own teammates left hate him...or fear him.
> 
> Going to end up just like last year me thinks.



I think you're right.  I think it would be the ultimate [can't think of the right word] for Russell to go to the final two and be defeated again.  :whoopie:   Right now I'm Team Sandra all the way.


----------



## scrapngen (May 14, 2010)

Ugh. Didn't like Sandra the first time she won, and don't like her this time - 

But...she has a way of being obnoxious, grating, saying what she wants ie "Russell, I'm against you" and still weaseling her way to the finals. 
You gotta remember, this is the gal who lost her whole alliance - blatantly tried to flip to the heroes, and yet is still here!!! How does that happen?? I really don't know how she does it, and therefore I have to give her credit for being an awesome player, as this is the second season of her playing exactly the same way and getting through. I don't want to take anything away from the Russell's and Parvati's of the game, but Sandra is sharp and extremely clever. Props to her also for coming out and playing while her husband is in Afghanistan. (Maybe it keeps her mind from dwelling on the danger he is in)

Really don't want to see Sandra win, though...

Russell is going to have the same problem that Amanda had playing two seasons in a row. He'll make it to the finals, and still not know how to convince the jury to vote for him. Maybe it's the back to back curse. While noone knows your game, you also don't get to see your show and evaluate your own mistakes to try and change for the next one...

Gerri has played a coattail game, so I don't think she can win. Parvati is not well liked, so her chances are only good if she goes against Russell. Colby doesn't count. So at this point it is Sandra's to lose unless the other villains finally get smart enough to dump her because she really is the biggest threat to all of them.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2010)

eh, just playin it out.

pav, russell, jerri/colby   neither pav nor russell can win on the jury.

heck I dont even think pav or russell can win even if its a pav/russell/sandra final...but that is most certainly their best bet as I cannot see any majority of the jury voting for pav or russell in any final 3 based on the 5 that are left in the game.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> eh, just playin it out.
> 
> pav, russell, jerri/colby   neither pav nor russell can win on the jury.
> 
> heck I dont even think pav or russell can win even if its a pav/russell/sandra final...but that is most certainly their best bet as I cannot see any majority of the jury voting for pav or russell in any final 3 based on the 5 that are left in the game.



I think Pavarti has a better chance than Russell.  Her social game is *much* better.  And unless the Ponderosa episodes have been heavily edited, no one dislikes her as much as they dislike Russell.

I've said before, that the only way Russell could win is if the jury members can look beyond their dislike of him and vote for Russell the strategist.  

Oh, and Sandra's strategy, which she used in the season she won, was "Anyone but me".


----------



## scrapngen (May 14, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I think Pavarti has a better chance than Russell.  Her social game is *much* better.  And unless the Ponderosa episodes have been heavily edited, no one dislikes her as much as they dislike Russell.
> 
> I've said before, that the only way Russell could win is if the jury members can look beyond their dislike of him and vote for Russell the strategist.
> 
> Oh, and Sandra's strategy, which she used in the season she won, was "Anyone but me".



I think there has to be more than just "Anyone but me." That was definitely Cirie's game, but she has never made it as far as Sandra. Jeff Probst said something in his blog about Sandra having a great sense of humor. Maybe she is actually more fun to be around and it is only the editing that makes her seem difficult. 

Anyway, Sunday we'll know for sure. I, for one, can't wait! I truly think this has been one of the most interesting Survivors ever  Other "celebrity" Survivor seasons have often been a let down, but this one really did live up to its hype. There have been so many truly amazing episodes, and you can't just look at one pivotal move that changed the game. Some truly bizarre moments as well!!  It really showcased how well these players know and play the game - whereas the previous ones never gave you that sense.


----------



## scrapngen (May 14, 2010)

P.S.  Does anyone else love that fact that Parvati's last name is "Shallow?" 
Seems she plays that role to her advantage. (Before you flame me, notice I said "role"... )


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> I think there has to be more than just "Anyone but me." That was definitely Cirie's game, but she has never made it as far as Sandra. Jeff Probst said something in his blog about Sandra having a great sense of humor. Maybe she is actually more fun to be around and it is only the editing that makes her seem difficult.
> 
> Anyway, Sunday we'll know for sure. I, for one, can't wait! I truly think this has been one of the most interesting Survivors ever  Other "celebrity" Survivor seasons have often been a let down, but this one really did live up to its hype. There have been so many truly amazing episodes, and you can't just look at one pivotal move that changed the game. Some truly bizarre moments as well!!  It really showcased how well these players know and play the game - whereas the previous ones never gave you that sense.



Didn't Cirie make it to the final 3 in her first season?  So no, she didn't make it as far as Sandra, who won, but she made it quite far.  I remember liking Sandra in her season, and don't remember her being nearly as sneaky as she is this time around.    Also, in her first season Rupert was also playing, and I think he got a lot of the focus on him.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> P.S.  Does anyone else love that fact that Parvati's last name is "Shallow?"
> Seems she plays that role to her advantage. (Before you flame me, notice I said "role"... )



:hysterical: 

And what about Tyson Apostle?


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2010)

One more thought.  I still think Russell will make it all the way to the final two, or three.  But, wouldn't it be a riot to see him voted off and have to interact with the other jurors at Ponderosa.   :hysterical:


----------



## DaveNV (May 14, 2010)

Luanne said:


> :hysterical:
> 
> And what about Tyson Apostle?



I think it's spelled "Apostol."  But not as weird as Rupert _BONEHAM_.  I can just imagine what his classmates did with that when he was in school.  

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (May 14, 2010)

Luanne said:


> :hysterical:
> 
> And what about Tyson Apostle?



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: I must've missed that one!
He was so funny in his first season - running around naked...
 saying something about wanting to change the impression of people from his religion? (which shall remain nameless as I try to avoid being -political/religious in the thread) He wasn't quite as much fun the second time around - although provided a great moment at Tribal!

I was kind of surprised that they didn't bring back - oh, can't think of his moniker - the wrestler guy who claimed his mother was dead to stay in the game longer, as a villain. 

I'm sure many of the choices were dictated by who was willing to come back, and/or who wanted too much money to come, etc. - or in the case of Richard Hatch - who was allowed to leave the country and could still come back (!)


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 14, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> I was kind of surprised that they didn't bring back - oh, can't think of his moniker - the wrestler guy who claimed his mother was dead to stay in the game longer, as a villain.


 
That was Johnny Fairplay and the dead grandma move still IMO ranks as the best all time move.  It was great b/c him and his friend had pre-planned it and knowbody knew, including Jeff, that it was complete BS.  They did bring him back in Fans vs. Favorites and he clearly didn't want to be there sort of like Colby this season.  His girlfriend/wife was pregnant and he was homesick and flamed out early on when he begged his tribe to vote him off.

In the history of Survivor, has anybody damaged their reputation more than Colby this season?


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> That was Johnny Fairplay and the dead grandma move still IMO ranks as the best all time move.  It was great b/c him and his friend had pre-planned it and knowbody knew, including Jeff, that it was complete BS.  They did bring him back in Fans vs. Favorites and he clearly didn't want to be there sort of like Colby this season.  His girlfriend/wife was pregnant and he was homesick and flamed out early on when he begged his tribe to vote him off.



I read somewhere where Jeff Probst said they would never bring him back again since he basically quit the last time around.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> In the history of Survivor, has anybody damaged their reputation more than Colby this season?



So sad.  Colby has gone from one of the greatest players ever, to this.  Wouldn't it be wild if he ended up winning though? :whoopie:


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 14, 2010)

As far as the winner goes, I would place my best odds on Jerri or Sandra.

Russell has been the best player again, but I don't think he stands a chance this time.  I think his social game this time has actually been far worse then last season.  He's been pretty paranoid and has made some flip flopping bold moves that really probably didn't need to be made and has really alienated himself from pretty much everybody.

Last seasons jury vote IMO was just pure pathetic pettiness.  I don't think I'll have the same opinion this time around.  

I always find the jury questioning to be so hypocritical that it's hilarious.  Take somebody like the high and mighty Rupert who was perfectly willing to allign himself with Russell to save his ass, but he'll quickly forget that while I'm sure he tries to rip whoever the finalist is a new one.  I also can't stand the finalists who try to cowtail to the jury members stating they played an honest game and blah blah blah.  That's what I loved about Russell in front of the jury last season.  He was actually the most honest finalist I've seen b/c he pretty much said yeah I did this and that and I outplayed you which is why I deserve your vote.  If I was on that jury and even if he screwed/outplayed me I would've immediately given him my vote for being completely honest about how he played his game.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2010)

I thought it was pretty funny as they were showing the voting last night that Sandra said something about Rupert. She said she was writing his name down, but that he'd give her his vote at the end.......again.


----------



## scrapngen (May 14, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I read somewhere where Jeff Probst said they would never bring him back again since he basically quit the last time around.



Man, my memory is so bad!! Now that you and Clemson have reminded me, I remember that second game of Fairplay's. - Once again, most of the favorites shows were just blah to me, and I guess I've lost track of them. 

This current game, though, will go down in Survivor history!! 

They really don't like quitters on Survivor, and I suspect Colby will get torn up at the Reunion show, as Jeff is pretty disappointed in his non-play this go around. Not that he officially quit, and he is still there, but, really - it's sad...


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 14, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> They really don't like quitters on Survivor, and I suspect Colby will get torn up at the Reunion show, as Jeff is pretty disappointed in his non-play this go around. Not that he officially quit, and he is still there, but, really - it's sad...


 
If you watch the first new Ponderosa episode, Rupert is ripping Colby to the others for only lasting in the challenge 15 seconds and they're all commenting that he has completely checked out of the game.


----------



## DaveNV (May 17, 2010)

Well, it's over.  What do think of how it all ended?

Dave


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 17, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I thought it was pretty funny as they were showing the voting last night that Sandra said something about Rupert. She said she was writing his name down, but that he'd give her his vote at the end.......again.



LOL.  She was dead on right!

It was a very good season and I have no problem with Sandra winning.  She's a heck of a player who is probably the best ever socially stealthy player.

While I still think Russell got robbed by a petty jury vote last season, this season I think his social game was really poor.  He never understood Sandra and how many votes she could carry on the jury.  He was also way too domineering with everybody.  He did get the Sprint player of the year award again, so he's clearly the best ever player who's never won.

All of the final 3 are awesome all time players in their own rights.


----------



## grest (May 17, 2010)

I could have been ok with any of the final three, but am glad Sandra won.  Having said that, the other two were amazing players, among the best ever, but just not very likeable in the end.


----------



## sstamm (May 17, 2010)

I have to say that I don't really understand why Parvati didn't win. While I admit that she has not been my most favorite player, she really did play a good game.  It is risky to play aggressively, yet she did so, then protected herself by winning individual immunity. Pretty good game play, IMO.

Russell just plain doesn't get it.  Jeff really said it best when Russell was complaining at the reunion that America should have a part of the vote.  He basically told Russell, "that's a different game.  You're playing this game. And you missed a part of it."

My 13 yo son noticed that Russell commented during the final tribal council something about taking 2 weak players to the final tribal council last season and *that didn't work*, so this time he took a strategic player (Parvati).  This tribal council was filmed before the live reading of the vote for the previous season last December.  At that time, Russell was visibly upset that he did not win.  But was he admitting at this tribal council that he knew the first vote did not go his way?  He seemed so confident both times that he would get the vote.

It took us a minute to realize what had happened.  We heard him make the comment, then my son said, "wait a minute- he should not know the outcome of his first season when this is being filmed."   Hmmmm.


----------



## sstamm (May 17, 2010)

Here's the other question I was wondering about.

All during the season, I noticed there weren't very many swimming/water challenges.  I have often wondered if they geared the challenges toward whatever player that production wanted to keep around. Anyway, it just made me wonder.

Then at the reunion, Colby commented that he was disappointed by the "lack of adventure" of the season, that they couldn't explore the jungle, be in the water, etc.  I'd have to go back to the recording to find out exactly what he said.

Usually on these tropical island locations, they spend a lot of time in the water. Anyone know anything about that?

I can't remember if they used the water on last fall's season, which was filmed closeby.


----------



## JanT (May 17, 2010)

I am disappointed Sandra won but that is simply because she just grates on me.  I'm a pretty good judge of people and there is something that tells me she is just not the kind of person I'd want to hang out with.  I don't think she played as strategic of a game as Parvati or Russell but hey she won so good for her.

I still say Russell is the best player ever to play the game but unfortunately he is just so arrogant jury members can't stand him.  Last season was simply a matter of a jury that was so jealous and petty they couldn't admit he'd sat them all down with a masterful play of the game.  This season he didn't do as well but I still would have voted for him.  I just love how the jury gets up there and acts all high and mighty like they haven't lied through their teeth throughout the whole game.  Amazing that they point the finger at someone when they have done the same thing themselves.

Parvati....well I would have certainly voted for her before Sandra.  Parvati played aggressively and stayed in the game, albeit if it weren't for Russell giving her the immunity idol she would have been gone at one point.  But, she still deserved to win before Sandra did.

Fantastic season though and I'll be glued to the television next season!!


----------



## BevL (May 17, 2010)

I think Parvati was tainted by her association with Russell.  And Sandra was scrambling all the way back to when Boston Rob was voted off, yet  week after week, she read the ebb and flow of the game and voted very strategically.  

She grates on me too, but I was positive that neither Russell nor Parvati would win - Jerri would have won if she'd been the third person in the final three, I think, over either of them.

I thought Boston Rob hit the nail on the head about Russell.  He plays to get to the end but doesn't play to win - he just doesn't have the social skills necessary to stick people in the back and still have them vote for you, which is exactly what Sandra did.

A really good season.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Well, it's over.  What do think of how it all ended?
> 
> Dave



I couldn't be happier. :whoopie: 

Love that Russell didn't get a single vote.  What an a$$ he is.  He kept saying that he didn't play to win, just to get to the end.  So how come last season he was begging Natalie to let him pay her just for the title?


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 17, 2010)

sstamm said:


> I have to say that I don't really understand why Parvati didn't win



It's very simple.  Sandra kept trying to flip to the heroes right at the merge trying to get rid of Russell.  Everything she told them was pretty much true and they were their own worst enemies by not listening to her.  She emphasized this during the last tribal and all the heroes realized that and voted for her.  That's why she's one of the all time greats.  She knows how to work her way to the end and then very stealthy get people to vote for her.  Russell completely overlooked and missed the threat that Sandra was.

As far as Sandra having a grating personality, I actually think she has a great personality and would be an amazing person to be friends with.  Jeff says that in real life she's one of the funniest people he knows and I can see that.  Her sarcastic sense of humor is right up my alley.  It also appears like she has an amazing family.

I actually think that any of the final 3 would make really good friends and would be good people to hang out with in real life.  I really don't think there's much of a relationship to how people play this GAME and how they are in real life.  Making that extrapolation in the earlier seasons IMO would be more valid, but everybody knows what Survivor is now and view it as a GAME and nothing more.  It's not real life!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2010)

no idea why russell just didnt say

"If I played the game to make you all like me, and act how you think I should have acted...id be sitting where you are now instead of in the final 3"

The only time ive seen non ruthless and "universally liked" players make it to the end, is when they just go on a string of immunity wins to keep themselves from being voted out.

boring people dont make survivor popular......stick 20 completely normal and socially likable people on an island for a month...show wouldnt have made it past its first season.

IMO anyway.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> no idea why russell just didnt say
> 
> "If I played the game to make you all like me, and act how you think I should have acted...id be sitting where you are now instead of in the final 3"



Maybe because he has an ego the size of [don't quite know what] and is an idiot.



> The only time ive seen non ruthless and "universally liked" players make it to the end, is when they just go on a string of immunity wins to keep themselves from being voted out.



Some likeable players (at least in my opinon)  I've seen who have made it to the end, and won:

Tina Wesson
Ethan Zohn
Tom Westman
Yul Kuan
Earl Cole
Robert "Bob" Crowley
J.T. Thomas


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Maybe because he has an ego the size of [don't quite know what] and is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




both tom and jt had to win immunity to make it to the end...as everyone else was looking to put them on the jury if the could.

dunno the other ones, havent seen those episodes yet I spose.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> both tom and jt had to win immunity to make it to the end...as everyone else was looking to put them on the jury if the could.
> 
> dunno the other ones, havent seen those episodes yet I spose.



When each of those people won it was kind of like "Oh good, the "good guy" (or in Tina's case girl) won.  

The one person I would have loved to have seen won, who didn't, was Yau Man.  And I'll *never* forgive Cirie for getting him out so early in the first All Stars season.


----------



## easyrider (May 17, 2010)

There is just some thing about Russel that makes him my pick from day one. I just like his confidence and attitude. The blindsides he orchestrated were fun to wach. 

Sandra won and her moves on Russel was fun to watch. "I'm against you Russel" and the hat in the fire.

My wife dislike Russel but liked Sandra.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2010)

easyrider said:


> There is just some thing about Russel that makes him my pick from day one. I just like his confidence and attitude. The blindsides he orchestrated were fun to wach.
> 
> Sandra won and her moves on Russel was fun to watch. "I'm against you Russel" and the hat in the fire.
> 
> My wife dislike Russel but liked Sandra.



While his confidence might be admirable I thought his attitude left a lot to be desired.  His comments about the other people he was playing with were mean spirited and as Candice stated, many times unnecessary and cruel.  I really didn't like how he referred to just about all of the female contestants as stupid, and used other non-complementary terms.  I can certainly see why your wife (wise women) disliked him.  There really wasn't much about his, in my opinion, to like.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2010)

I look at it as noone likes to be beat...despite what you say.

What makes it 10000x worse is to be beaten by someone you dislike.  For whatever reason, if you like the person that beats you....it somehow makes it easier for you to be the loser.

As far as im concerned, you stull lost despite the circumstances that may assuage your ego a bit in dealing with that loss.  Many (if not all) people simply cant take losing to someone they hate....despite that person putting forth more effort...and a better performance.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2010)

What I really was amused by was Russell's whining about how there was something wrong with the game, and how it should be changed.  Loved how Jeff tried to explain to him, that wasn't the game they were playing.  Russell just didn't get it.  Do you really think he liked anyone he was playing against?


----------



## sstamm (May 17, 2010)

Strategy-wise, Russell is without a doubt among the best. But he just keeps ignoring that there is another facet to this game.  When asked about the social side he said he doesn't care and would play the same way again.

Like Jeff told him, "this is the game."  He just seems to want to ignore that.  As if that part would never apply to Russell Hantz.

I definitely don't like when jury members act all holier than thou, when most all players do the same things the finalists do, but Russell's actions are over the top.  There just isn't any reason for him to be so condescending and cruel.

It looks as though he will never learn that lesson though.

Although I usually don't like all-star seasons, I thought this was one of the best seasons ever.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I had completely missed the start of this season as my DVR failed to record the first few episodes...finally got some free time to catch up last night...not quite sure I can get into this season all that much given the contestants...certainly nothing on par with the last few seasons!

Jimmy Johnson is an interesting choice...at least he's entertaining to watch!


----------



## hefleycatz (Sep 29, 2010)

I always think it takes a couple of weeks to get used to the people.  I have a couple already that I'm already starting to dis-like.  I'm rooting for the older group to kick some young hiney!!! :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 29, 2010)

hefleycatz said:


> I always think it takes a couple of weeks to get used to the people.  I have a couple already that I'm already starting to dis-like.  I'm rooting for the older group to kick some young hiney!!! :whoopie:



agreed, definately easy to dislike quite a few on both sides!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 11, 2010)

anyone else finding it hard to like ANYONE this season?

I find myself merely wanting more and more people to be kicked off...and could really care less who stays at this point.  shame they probably wont ever top the past few seasons!

I find jeff probst's blog the most interesting part of the show now.


----------



## BevL (Oct 11, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> anyone else finding it hard to like ANYONE this season?
> 
> I find myself merely wanting more and more people to be kicked off...and could really care less who stays at this point.  shame they probably wont ever top the past few seasons!
> 
> I find jeff probst's blog the most interesting part of the show now.



Couldn't agree more.  After Russell in the last two seasons, this season is just paling in comparison.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 11, 2010)

BevL said:


> Couldn't agree more.  After Russell in the last two seasons, this season is just paling in comparison.



Love Jeff's blog and really look forward to reading that each week.  And I haven't found a real favorite yet.  But I absolutely *hated* Russell and I am so glad I don't have to watch him again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Love Jeff's blog and really look forward to reading that each week.  And I haven't found a real favorite yet.  But I absolutely *hated* Russell and I am so glad I don't have to watch him again.



man this season doesnt really get much attention from TUGGERS like last!

I can easily now say my favorite is Jane though!  Sadly I find her chances of making it to the end just above 0 though 

Its somewhat interesting how Marty acts alot like russell, but for whatever reason I just cannot stand him....where I liked russell alot.


----------



## scrapngen (Nov 17, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> man this season doesnt really get much attention from TUGGERS like last!
> 
> I can easily now say my favorite is Jane though!  Sadly I find her chances of making it to the end just above 0 though
> 
> Its somewhat interesting how Marty acts alot like russell, but for whatever reason I just cannot stand him....where I liked russell alot.



Hmmm... I do not agree that Marty acts like Russell. I think Marty would like to think he's like Russell, and that's where the problem lies. Marty is so sure that he is the ONLY one playing the game, or the ONLY one who has the brains to "understand" the game, etc., etc. Marty is very arrogant - like Russell - but I don't think he's anywhere near as clever. 

I must say, I didn't like Russell and his arrogance (and especially the way he talked about "his dumb girls." ) but he was interesting and very smart. Just forgot the cardinal rule of survivor. Ultimately, you have to get the votes - one way or another. 

Jane cracks me up. And I applaud her amazing strength and determination. She talked about what she did to prepare for survivor physically. Very smart. 
Many of the people come on out of shape and with no idea how to live in the environments they face. Makes for good TV, but hard for them to compete in the challenges. 

Gotta go read some of Jeff's blogs. I keep forgetting he does those, and they are fun...


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2010)

I hated Russell.  Thought he was disgusting and didn't like how he talked about the other contestants.  Loved it that he was in the final two twice, and couldn't win. :whoopie:   Disliked Marty, but felt no where near the contempt I did for Russell.

I like Jane as well.

I find that while I'm reading Jeff's blogs, which I love, I'm not watching the Ponderosa episodes of the jury members voted off.  I just don't care enough about those who have been voted off to go see how they're doing.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2010)

agreed, could care less about the people voted out sofar.


and sorry, I didnt mean to say marty was on russels level in terms of skill in the game....just in the way he seems to go about it.

I think marty thinks he is 100000x smarter than he is (both in life, and in the game)....vs russell who actually proved he was by getting to the end both times due to his play.


----------



## fillde (Dec 5, 2010)

*Quit*

Wow 2 girls quit the show. Surprised nobody has commented on it. One was a wimp and the other a thief. I really can't imagine Kelly, who is a nursing student, cleaning bed pans. Naonka, if I were one of her students, I would keep an eye on my lunch money.  
Wow, so close to a million dollars and they quit.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 5, 2010)

And what I don't understand - they both get to be on the jury!  Huh?  If you quit any other game, you're gone.  They shouldn't be able to continue doing anythig related to the game.  They should be on a slow boat back to wherever they live.  I don't get it.   

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> And what I don't understand - they both get to be on the jury!  Huh?  If you quit any other game, you're gone.  They shouldn't be able to continue doing anythig related to the game.  They should be on a slow boat back to wherever they live.  I don't get it.
> 
> Dave



agreed, think they should just move along minus 2 jury members.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 5, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> And what I don't understand - they both get to be on the jury!  Huh?  If you quit any other game, you're gone.  They shouldn't be able to continue doing anythig related to the game.  They should be on a slow boat back to wherever they live.  I don't get it.
> 
> Dave



If you read Jeff Probst's blogs (which are great by the way) he explains why.  A precedent was set a few seasons ago when someone quit and was allowed to be on the jury.  They also feel if people aren't allowed on the jury it may disadvantage members of their alliances.

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/12/02/jeff-probst-blogs-survivor-nicaragua-episode-12/

I haven't been watching the Ponderosa episodes this time around, but I'm going to go now and watch the last one.  It should be very interesting.


----------



## sstamm (Dec 7, 2010)

Luanne said:


> If you read Jeff Probst's blogs (which are great by the way) he explains why.  A precedent was set a few seasons ago when someone quit and was allowed to be on the jury.  They also feel if people aren't allowed on the jury it may disadvantage members of their alliances.



I usually ready Jeff's blogs and enjoy the insight he gives, but I think Survivor is way off the mark on this issue. (Haven't read this one yet but will go and do so soon!)

While it would be unfortunate for those alliance members left, that should just be another part of the game.  Things happen all the time that cause a disadvantage for some people more than others (tribal switches, etc.)   And just because they let quitters remain a few seasons ago doesn't mean they can't change that now.

I think the 2 that quit should not be on the jury and should be on their way home.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 7, 2010)

sstamm said:


> I think the 2 that quit should not be on the jury and should be on their way home.



But the precedent had been set in an earlier season when someone who quit was on the jury.  I really don't care one way or the other.


----------



## sstamm (Dec 7, 2010)

It really shouldn't matter what precedent has been set. They change things all the time, so it seems that they ought to be able to change what happens when people quit.

Maybe not for this time, but if they announce before the next season starts that quitters go home immediately, don't make the jury, etc. it should be fine.  They have changed how they do tie-breakers, they change the rules of the hidden immunity idol, and I'm sure other things I can't remember at the moment.

I just feel like the quitters are being rewarded, and there should be some consequence for quitting.
JMO


----------



## Luanne (Dec 7, 2010)

Whatever.  It's just a televised game.  I'm not going to get upset about it.  I've decided I'm going to go all Zen...........or something.


----------

